# Unbelievable!



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Opened my emails today and I just can't believe the 1 day sale Palmetto State Armory is having on the Taurus PT 709 Slim single stack 9mm for 199.99 and the Taurus 738FS 380 for 169.99 Wanted to let those who are looking for either one know as this offer is only avail. online and expires at 12pm 06/03.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

cannon said:


> opened my emails today and i just can't believe the 1 day sale palmetto state armory is having on the taurus pt 709 slim single stack 9mm for 199.99 and the taurus 738fs 380 for 169.99 wanted to let those who are looking for either one know as this offer is only avail. Online and expires at 12pm 06/03.


No thanks. Would not want one even for free.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

I no secret about how you feel, good luck with your new one.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

interesting thing I saw last night. I was surfing Gunbroker to see what was out there for sale in 9mm. in the $150 and up range, 75% of what was on every page was PT111 G2's. Lots and lots of them for sale. 
Accompanied by a few S+W SD9ve's, Ruger LC9s', etc. Was just amazed to see how many Taurus' were for sale on line. Taurus must be churning those things out by the bushel basket full, they seem to be everywhere. Don't know if that says anything about quality or not, but I found it interesting as to "why" there are so many of them for sale.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

RK3369 said:


> ...I found it interesting as to "why" there are so many of them for sale.


Maybe lots of people want to get rid of theirs? :smt102

(Not stirring up trouble. Just speculating.)


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Lets not forget they can be bought for less than 200.00 new, so why would you buy a used one for more than that. Of course you going to see a used one for less money.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I'll pass on those models, but thanks for the heads up OP. :mrgreen:


----------

